# New Rat had Babies!



## em31318 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all! I've owned one rat, Ruby, for about one month now. I had come across some research that stated that a rat was happier with at least one other rat in the cage, so about two weeks ago I adopted another, who I've named Tabby. For the last couple of days, Tabby has seemed larger and rather shy, and about half an hour ago she gave birth to 8 babies, all alive from what I could see. I had no idea she was pregnant when I got her, and as a rather new rat owner, I feel kind of lost on how to best care for the babies. I've done some web research when I first began to suspect she was pregnant (2 days ago), but I have a few specific questions that I did not find answers to.

- Are the babies completely dependent on their mother's milk? I have food in the cage that they can reach, but I just recently put Tabby in a rather large aquarium, and had to rig the water bottle so that it is kind of high off the ground (I read an aquarium was better than a metal wire cage, as the babies can fall through the bars. The aquarium was cleaned thoroughly with no chemicals, and never housed fish!).
-How soon can I tell the sex of the babies? I've heard that you can do it pretty early on, but what's a good age to do it safely so I don't accidentally hurt them while handling them? I don't want another accidental litter.
-Is there anything specific I need to look for in the behavior of the mother that might be alarming? Like, will she hurt her babies, or not care for them properly?
-Her cagemate Ruby is currently in the old wire cage. When would be an appropriate time to reintroduce them to the same cage?

I am really scared that I am going to do something stupid that hurts the babies. Sorry if these questions have been asked before on these forums, I'm a little flustered. Any advice at all would be very welcomed.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

To help. I'll let you know everything I know from experience. First. I know the does can stay together, but most people feel it's safer to put Momma in a aquarium or a small cage with no more than 1/2" space through the wires.
They're totally dependent on Mom. Check every 2 - 4 hours for milk bands on their little bellies. If there are any issues KMR and a dropper is the way to go.
In the first 2 - 3 days you can start sexing the babies. Check online to see what you're looking for. Google will find it. Type in "sexing baby rats".
Handling your babies often will ultimately tame them from an early age. Be gentle and try not to rock them around in your palm, rather cradle them gently in a cupped hand.
Most rats are amazing mothers. Look up pregnant and mothering rats for information of normal and unusual behaviors. Mothers may re-locate their babies with their mouth. But that's normal. If she does it often I would be careful as she thinks you will hurt her babies. I would drop in a few high protein, no corn cat food to increase the protein she's taking in for rich milk.


----------



## em31318 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for the information! I was not aware of the milk band thing, and I will begin checking immediately. I also had no idea about the cat food thing either. Is there a specific brand of cat food that is best, or any that are unsafe? Once again, thank you! I'm panicking a little here haha.


**Update: They had milk bands. I feel a little better after seeing that.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

You can also offer scrambled egg for protien.


----------



## em31318 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah, that I can do tomorrow. I'll throw in some egg and go shopping for some cat food tomorrow. Thanks!


----------

